# Alternative to Detailing Brushes?



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

The type of brushes we use for more delicate areas...










...after going shopping today, walking past some rather thick make-up brushes got me thinking, surely (as with most detailing supplies) there's a cheaper alternative?

How about something like a shaving brush?










Obviously the reach isn't quite the same, but maybe there are longer handled brushes out there which will do the same job, or a bodge could be done to extend the handle?

Anyone have experience using alternatives to 'detailing' brushes on their car? :car:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I use "hoof" brushes - loads on ebay very good quality and just like pic #1


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,91,toView_889.html


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Ooh, nice Kev. I keep forgetting about SP (I'm new to the various traders/outlets etc) still though, not something I could go grab on a weekend afternoon, not to mention postage costs if that was all I needed.

Will also take a look into hoof brushes


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Wilkinson's do wooden pastry bruses for around 40p. They are soft bristles and work fine on wheels and interiors


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Paint brush with duck tape over the metal part.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lidl do some fantastic brushes.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Lidl do some fantastic brushes.


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

cotter said:


> + 1 :thumb:


+ 2

And i think teh round brushed are on again this week. The regular brushes in the pack eget once for rough DIY jobs and binned.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Bero said:


> + 2
> 
> And i think teh round brushed are on again this week. The regular brushes in the pack eget once for rough DIY jobs and binned.


Nice one, didn't realise they were on again. Will have to pop in tomorrow and pick up some more :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Lidl do some fantastic brushes.


I'll take a look tomorrow, thanks :thumb:


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Popped along and bought 5 packs of the Lidl brushes at lunch time. Bloody great deal  should keep me going for a while


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

DGK said:


> Popped along and bought 5 packs of the Lidl brushes at lunch time. Bloody great deal  should keep me going for a while


what kind of brushes are they? like the one above or normal paint brushes?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

cotter said:


> Nice one, didn't realise they were on again. Will have to pop in tomorrow and pick up some more :thumb:


Yes they are on till Sunday night.


Adnoh said:


> what kind of brushes are they? like the one above or normal paint brushes?


Good quality round ones - they stand up to billberry/Suffix/anything else i better than the hoof oil ones i've had off ebay (i've found them to crack and the brush fall out as one piece.)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_12600.htm


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Picked up three packs earlier, stock up whilst they're on offer lol


----------

